# Boyfriend in need!!!



## germanboyfriend (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi, im not really an artist myself. Im looking for someone who could help me make a birthday present for my girlfriend. I wanted to get* an painting of the two of us together painted with whatever method*. It should be about the size so its comfortable for you to draw it, im not really petty about that.* I´ll tell you my price range in private. Not going into triple digits to be a little clear.* 

The painting should be as _*realistic as posibble*_ and look professional. So if you got experience in that field, give me a ring here and I´ll forward my insta or email. Her birthday is on _*Feb. 2nd.*_ next year, so its urgent. I hope someone can help me here. Long story, but I really need a good present for her, because I screwed up a lot recently.


----------

